# Justice for Bella (APBT): shot by Animal Control : PLEASE SIGN PETITION



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

This is sickening. 
I know everyone here can help and pass the word along.
*Justice needs to happen.*

*Please sign this petition, and you can keep your name private.*
Please help Bella, who was shot and killed.

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/201/justice-for-bella

Thank you.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

There are some crazy people in North Carolina. I hear stories about peoples dogs(of all breeds) gettin shot and killed or wounded all the time


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm speechless.
I am so sorry to hear this for any animal or dog with NO justification other than simple stupidity (among a few other choice words).

Here is the video of Bella and Jaxson:


----------



## Mo-Jo (Feb 19, 2010)

after reading the story on the link you posted, i was enraged! that A/C officer sounds like he was an a-hole. if i was in your position, i probably won't be behind my computer. it'd be behind somtheing else. just the way you described that officer sounded like he enjoyed it. and people like him don't walk around untouched back where i'm from. but anyways enough of my rant. i'm very sorry for your lost. hope you do get some justice.


----------



## ghosthellz (Apr 9, 2010)

This is Crazy, im sick to my stomach right now my heart goes out to the Dog and the family.


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

I signed and shared on my facebook so that hopefully some of my friends will sign as well. This is truly sad :'(


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

No excuse for that. signed.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

That is horrifying signed. My thoughts are with her and her family.


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

Unbelievable....that's all I can say(without getting banned). I'm so sorry for your loss, I hope you get some sort of justice. A butt kicking should be in order.....SIGNED


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG I'm in shock WTF I'd sue the city for sure you can't just kill people's dogs cause they wont come......................signed


----------



## abbymc (Mar 14, 2010)

This is unbelievable!! I think I would dump some money on a lawyer to get the city's attention on this one. I will be sending this out to everyone I know!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

This is bullcrap!I signed and hopefully something will get done.

Thank you for bringing this to everyones attention


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Signed it ... 

Pretty F'd up though


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

sad, how people can be so heartless. Signed (even posted it on my myspace for others to sign)


----------



## Mrskocurek (Apr 8, 2010)

*I signed it*

My husband will to when he gets home from work. Sorry for your loss


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Signed, People like that are the ones that should be shot and destroyed. sorry it had to happen. Very disturbing!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't think there would be banning in this thread for mean words. This is a call for our people uniting. This could have been any of our dogs.


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

*Thank you for signing and all your feedback.*

Thank you EVERYONE for signing this petition, and PLEASE PASS IT ALONG.

Second, I deeply apologize if I lead anyone to think this was my dog. 
It wasn't my dog, but I absolutely hate this had to happen to anyone.

I found this yesterday on an animal rescue FB page, and I had to pass it along for others' help. Again, this wasn't me, but PLEASE KEEP THE PETITION going for this family that did lose their precious family member.

God Bless, and thank you, again, for helping.

*OMG! Did you see this?*


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

I signed, had my friends sign, and I'm currently posting on MySpace and Facebook.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

that little douche is still a kid... someone pop one in him for me.. 

i also spread it on my facebook


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

That'd be like saying "Okay, I can't catch my kid so let's just shoot him so I don't spend over 20 minutes trying to catch him" I mean really, that's some straight bull, you can't spend your time catching a dog? But you have the time to shoot it? Look at the ASPCA shows, they spend hours trying to catch an animal, they DON'T shoot it, I might be raging a bit, but it just annoys me to know end the idiocy of some people.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i'm sure you're not the only one raging... this has me utterly pissed off... he's lucky it wasnt my dog.. i'm one to take matters into my own hands..


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Me too I'd be flippin out on that guy. WTF It's his frickin job to spend the time catching dogs. :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

I'd flip if someone ever did that to any of my dogs, I've almost had it happen when I had Uno, cops came to the trailer next to me, and usually the landlord would call me and tell me cops where coming to the neighbors I'd shorten Uno's lead, but this time he didn't and the cop came onto MY cement slab and Uno ran over to him, as I was walking out of the trailer he had his gun drawn on the dog, we ended up exchanging a heated and very verbal conversation, then I was given a warning. But back to the OP! THE AC guy sounds like a major prick, I would have let him known I was recording, so I could show others the poor quality of AC officers some counties have.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

OMG! That guy's a complete *******!! I signed the petition and left a comment on there... he needs to be fired, and the whole entire staff should be re-trained on handling these calls! I can't find the words to describe how I feel right now!! I'm fuming! My heart, thoughts and prayers go out to the owners of the dogs!


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

Like I just said to Lady, our dogs are our children, we provide them food, water, shelter, and love, we take them of them when they are sick, we love them wheather they are being good or bad, JUST like children they have their ups and downs. So this would be just like someone killing one of your children, I give that family for being calm in the video. That's just my perspective, you can tell me if you agree, or don't agree. All I know is that Thor and Diesel are treated like my children even though I may not have any, but you know where I'm coming from. lol


----------



## pitdaddy (Apr 14, 2009)

signed this guy is a real peice of work i guess they will give a gun to any low life she looked like a great dog hes got a couple of videos of her on youtube playing with his little girl i feel very sorry for them i hope they go after this guy


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

I've gotten 13 people to sign it so far! I hope for more people! We REALLY need to spread this, I have it posted on my Facebook, and MySpace, even posted it on a few friends/family pages, and asked them to sign and pass. I really hope something gets down about the AC officer shooting her.


----------



## pitdaddy (Apr 14, 2009)

the more i think about this the madder i get we should all give them a call a let them know how we feel about this see how they like the phone ringing of the hook with a bunch of pis--d off dog owners concord N.C cabarrus county 704-920-3286


----------



## escalade81 (Apr 15, 2010)

Wow Just Wow... Signed and passin' it around for sure..


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you - please let's continue to do something to help in some way! 
Please continue to pass along!


----------



## PitbullOutlaw (Dec 16, 2009)

Thank you! You signed at 1:44 PM PDT, May 6, 2010 
You can do more
I wish they get what they deserve and Bella is brought to justice. My hearts got to you and yours.


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

COME ON PEOPLE! WE NEED TO GET MORE SIGGYS! I've gotten around 30+ people that signed it! We can do this! WE CAN HELP HER OUT! Yeah, I'm a bit hyper, but yeah we need more people!


----------



## ah pits (Apr 14, 2010)

*I SIGNED IT.*


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i've posted it on my facebook about 3 times.. i'll keep reposting to keep it at the top..


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

SIGNED AND ALSO PUT ON MY FACEBOOK PAGE AS WELL!!!


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

x-Marky-x said:


> COME ON PEOPLE! WE NEED TO GET MORE SIGGYS! I've gotten around 30+ people that signed it! We can do this! WE CAN HELP HER OUT! Yeah, I'm a bit hyper, but yeah we need more people!



EXACTLY!
Let's get the remaining 5,000 + this week!

Let's DO THIS!


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

I've been continuely posting it on friends pages, I've signed it a few times for friends (without them knowing) I'll continue to post it on friends Facebook pages till the remaining sigs are gotten.


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

Awesome!
Good idea, and I'll do the same.

Hopefully, we can get all 10,000 signatures by the end of the month.


----------



## eddy (Apr 22, 2010)

i signed it im going to post it on facebook.sorry for your lost


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you.

PLEASE PASS ALONG!
We are stalled at 5,000.


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

Just a reminder!

Please let's help Bella - she isn't here anymore.
Let's get Justice for her.

Please spread the word.
(Don't mean to nag anyone, but I want these signatures for this family!)


----------



## Shiver (May 12, 2010)

Just thought I would update. They are still working on getting signatures. And it sounds like some changes may be made in the training there. However, people are sending in death threats to the officers which is pretty much... unhelpful to say the least.


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

Shiver,
Thank you so much for the update.



> And it sounds like some changes may be made in the training there.


Good, I hope.
Some people should NEVER be in any position of authority due to personality reasons/disorders.
I find this disgusting and down right pathetic.



> However, people are sending in death threats to the officers which is pretty much... unhelpful to say the least.


I understand your point.
I'm sorry, but no comment on the threats, though.


----------



## Shiver (May 12, 2010)

On their facebook site, Jeff Daniels is pleading for people not to make any threats. I do certainly understand the temptation though. 

I will try to keep up on what is going on. Sorting the rumors from fact is 'interesting'.


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

> On their facebook site, Jeff Daniels is pleading for people not to make any threats. I do certainly understand the temptation though.
> 
> I will try to keep up on what is going on. Sorting the rumors from fact is 'interesting'.


I completely understand, and that is VERY kind of Jeff Daniels to make that plea.

I wouldn't voice that thread verbally (re-phrase, directly toward the Animal Control Officer), but I'm like you in that I do certainly understand the temptation.

Yes, PLEASE keep us posted on what's going on.

*May I ask: where are you getting these facts vs. rumors?*
I'm a fan of Justice for Bella Facebook page, but not Jeff Daniels' personal page.

Thank you, again.
I think that we are definitely on the same page (or same chapter, right?). LOL


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Holy crap - I hadn't seen that guy's 'interview' before - if his attitude is like TAT, he has NO business being in AC !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm disgusted!

*OMG! Did you see this?*




[/FONT][/SIZE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Shiver (May 12, 2010)

I am getting the recent thing about the threats on the Justice for Bella page. It was requested by Jeff yesterday at 7:05pm.

A good video on when they first went to talk to the officer:
(lol, never mind you just posted it)

I am trying to find where information was posted about that there would be more training but can't. I will keep looking. 

Yah, it is pretty amazing what is going on. I hadn't realized that Jeff had been arrested. sheesh


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

Shiver,

I just became friends with him on FB.

He seems like a really great guy, and he along with his family are going to do all they can to make justice happen in this horrible situation, and I pray that they do.

HappyPuppy,
Yes, I posted that on page 2 of this thread.
It is horrible, and makes me sick.
This is probably one reason people sent him threatening messages.
He is so heartless and careless about the entire situation.
If I were him, I wouldn't leave my home and show my ignorant face in public.
He's pathetic and doesn't deserve his job - period.
I truly hope this Officer is prosecuted.

Shiver, 
Thanks again!
Hopefully, I'll be getting more updates as well.

Jeff was on a National Talk Show yesterday afternoon discussing this horrible incident.
Spread the news and something will happen.

God Bless.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Shiver said:


> I am getting the recent thing about the threats on the Justice for Bella page. It was requested by Jeff yesterday at 7:05pm.
> 
> A good video on when they first went to talk to the officer:
> (lol, never mind you just posted it)
> ...


^^^ I'm not on FB - what happened about him being arrested?


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

> I'm not on FB - what happened about him being arrested?


HappyPuppy,
I will be more than happy to pass along the updates posted on FB - if you'd like.
I understand not everyone is (or wants to be) a member of FB.
I will keep you updated as much as possible.

Yes, Why was Jeff arrested?
Related to this situation?
Goodness, I hope not.


----------



## Shiver (May 12, 2010)

Our Beloved Sweet Dog, Bella...

Shot and Killed by Cabarrus County Animal Control

We the undersigned are outraged by the actions of the Cabarrus County Animal Control Officer that shot and killed our beloved American Pit Bull Terrier, Bella.

Our Story_____________________________________________________________________

On April 29, 2010, our beloved dog, Bella, escaped from our back yard and was shot and killed by an animal control officer. Despite showing no aggression and surrounded by neighbors and children, the officer used excessive and unnecessary force to capture a frightened animal. For him, it resolved a frustrating situation that had exceeded his time limit; for us, it murdered a member of our family.

Bella and her companion, Jaxson were just two streets over when a neighbor contacted the Cabarrus County Animal Control to retrieve them. While many people in the area were familiar with the friendly nature of our dogs, on this day they were prematurely feared due to misconceptions about their breed. American Pitbull Terriers are often portrayed as intimidating, muscular and vicious , but as our pets, they were loving, docile and kind. We raised them both with our six year old daughter, Jayden, who loved and played with them like siblings.

Two Police Officers attempted to catch the dogs. Jaxson, came and jumped into the back of the police car as soon as they opened the door. Bella was a little more hesitant. Animal control was called. The Animal Control Officer attempted to capture the Bella by chasing her with a catch pole. She simply ran around in circles and in fear. During this time, neighbors and children familiar with the dogs attempted to explain that they knew the owners and that the dogs were harmless. They were ignored.

After several failed attempts to catch Bella, witnesses watched as the officer shot her in the back while she was running away. Witnesses say that Bella screamed and continue to try and run. Her legs flailed from under her and she fell to the ground. Since the officer had not been trained on the proper use of a tranquilizer gun, he fired a 9 mm handgun at a helpless, frightened animal surrounded by neighbors, several of whom were children.He had only been on the scene for 20 minutes.

Witnesses watched as the officers put her into a crate in the back of his truck to return to animal control. At the time, no one knew if she was alive or dead and the animal control officers did not seem to care. As soon as we arrived home and learned what happened, we immediately contacted animal control only to learn that the office was closed. Despite having microchips, with all of our information, implanted on our dogs , we were never contacted by the animal control department about the situation or to retrieve our pets. After calling again the next morning, we were told that we could come and get the Jaxson at noon and could speak with the officer that shot Bella. When we arrived, we asked the officer about Bella's body, we were told that she had already been destroyed, her body cremated along with three other dogs.

The officer that shot Bella showed absolutely no remorse, compassion, respect or humanity. Since we had never known either of the dogs to be aggressive, we asked the officer if she showed any signs of aggression to anyone while they were trying to catch her. When he told us that she had not, we asked why he shot and killed her. He replied, "What do you want me to do? Stay there for three hours? I have other calls to get to. I'm not going to just leave a pit bull running around a neighborhood."

The only report from animal control states that they seized two dogs: Victims: 0, Weapons/Tools: Not Applicable none, Forcible: no.

While the animal control report omits the use of a weapon and the death of our dog, our story is validated with notarized witness statements, children who watched the tragedy take place, and video footage of our conversations with the animal control officer.

Bella was a sweet and loving dog to both familiar faces and strangers alike and we will miss her terribly. We will do everything in our power to ensure Bella's murder will improve animal control procedures and ensure the ethical treatment of animals. While our dog did not have to die in such a cruel and senseless manner, we hope to make a change and prevent this tragedy from happening to anyone else.

Our Problem__________________________________________________________________

We have a big battle ahead of us, to fight for the justice of our dog and for policies to ensure pets are to be captured in a humane manner. Since this tragedy took place, we have taken steps to document the incident and hold the animal control officer accountable for his reckless actions. While collecting witness statements from the neighbors on the street where Bella was killed, Jeff was approached by the individual who initially contacted animal control. As Jeff went back to to the street, a member of the police force herself, threatened to have him arrested if he came down her street again.

Less than 24 hours later, the police arrested Jeff based on a fabricated statement from the officer that he threatened her. His bail was set at an excessive $10,000 and a restraining order issued to prevent him from being on the street to collect witness statements.

This officer has broken the 8th amendment which states, "Excessive bail shall not be required, nor excessive fines imposed, nor cruel and unusual punishments inflicted." It is our belief that authority by the police department has been abused to silence our efforts to expose the truth of what happened that day. We want to hold the individuals of the Cabarrus County Police and Animal Control Departments accountable for their abuse of power in this case and see that they are released from their right to wear a badge and protect our communities.

Our Goal_____________________________________________________________________

We hope to increase awareness and enforce the ethical treatment of animals and actions by our police department. We need to ensure that the county sees that needlessly taking the life of a pet is a serious issue and that animal control officers are equipped to handle a tranquilizer gun before being able to handle any call. By winning our case, the officers in this incident will be released from their duty and privilege to serve our communities, setting a precedent to ensure animal control officers follow the law. We are proposing the implementation of policies and procedures to be followed so that pets will not be killed because an officer does not have the time to catch them.

To do this, we need your help to raise money for the legal fees associated with making our case against the county. We do not want to benefit from this tragedy in any way; we just want to hold the right people accountable for the carless murder of our pet and the unwarranted arrest of a grieving owner searching for the truth. If we win our case, any extra proceeds beyond the replacement value of our dog's life will be donated to animal rescue organizations.

Since our story has been released, we have heard several similar stories of police brutality against animals. Because of the costs associated with defending a case against the county, many pet owners in similar situations have remained silent, without the financial means to do anything about it.

We want justice for Bella, to stand up for other animals that have been senselessly killed, and to protect pets from violence. As members of the community that pay the salaries of the police department, we need to stand up for what is right against people who abuse their positions of authority and send a message that they cannot get away with murder. We know we are the little guy, and that the county has bigger pockets than we do, but with your help, we can tell our story and bring justice for Bella. We appreciate your support, and could not do it without you.


----------



## Shiver (May 12, 2010)

I underlined the part about where he got arrested. So wrong.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

omg thats 2 sad...RIP bella


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

Shiver,
Thanks for posting that.

Czar,
Tell me about it.

_*This whole situation makes me just sick.*_

All I can say is karma, karma, karma, and I'd hate to wake up as some people in this world, because his/her day WILL come!


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

*GO JEFF : Bella will make a difference in order to help others.*

Jeff's visit on FM TALK HERE.



Justice for Bella 
See right under Justice for Bella Petition
MP3 player


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

Jeff Part 2

*Jeff's on Bella Part 2
See right hand side for list if needed.*


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

See around 13:35 - the officer wouldn't use a tranquilizer gun, because he wasn't 'qualified.'

This story just gets worse and worse, or this officer needs to be locked away for life for stupidity.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

This is just insane! I'm listening to the broadcast now.


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

ME TOO!

HUH! This is just heartbreaking and ridiculous.

13:30 on is heartbreaking....


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

Jessica, Jeff, and Scott at the Cab. Co. Commissioners meeting on 
5-17-10






More Media Coverage HERE:


----------



## Shiver (May 12, 2010)

Not good news but the fight is not over yet.

Officer cleared in pet dog shooting, sheriff's office says - WBTV 3 News, Weather, Sports, and Traffic for Charlotte, NC-


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

makes me sick


----------

